# Apple Trees....SOOOOOOOO Upset!



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

We have been letting a good friend use part of our farm for 2 of her goats and @18 chickens. Two lovely planted, pruned apple trees are in the goat area....know where this is going? We wrapped them, to protect them and you guessed it they tore the fencing down and girdled both trees @3' area ALL the way around. Just noticed the trees and they are full of apples. Anything I can do to save the trees? I (and my friend) are just sick!!!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Desperate times. Do you have anything that you could sacrifice bark from to try an emergency graft? I have never tried it. I would think that you would need to move fast. Good luck.


----------



## smallbore (Dec 28, 2011)

I had this happen to 5 of my trees due to voles. The trees were totally toast. I wish you the best of luck, but it did not work out for me. Just sayin'...


----------

